# cycling around myrtle beach



## aaronbarker (Aug 31, 2005)

hi all,

the family and i will be vacationing 6/9-6/16 in myrtle beach and even though most of the posts i've read from before talk about traffic issues, i still plan on taking my bike. any ride ideas? i'll likely try heading inland mostly, but am open to suggestions.

thanks,
aaron


----------



## RSPDiver (Jun 3, 2006)

Here are some links to the MB Marathon weekend bicycle rides
http://www.mbmarathon.com/course/course_ridesfc22.htm

From memory, Grissom Pkw seemed like a pleasant road to ride on.


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

During June, I think taking your bike would be suicide. During the off-season would be doable. But I think you're really going to have to drive to get anything worthwhile. I don't know if that would be worth it to you and your family during family vacation - your call.


----------



## jtnmb77 (Sep 26, 2006)

*M B riding*

I live and ride here at the beach. You can get away with early morning rides in a lot of places here. To get some distance riding in we usually go just north of here of here to Calabash, NC on hwy 179 you can ride all you want there. 2 lane and 4 lane roads with a large wide shoulder to ride on. Come on down and enjoy our beaches and our riding. Enjoy, John


----------



## aaronbarker (Aug 31, 2005)

*early morning is great.....*

....for vacation riding. Last year in Virginia I was up and on the road before 6am and back in time to even start breakfast before everyone got up. I'd be looking for 30ish mile routes most mornings we're there. isn't there a bike shop that has organized morning rides? Grand Strand Cycling or something like that? i've got a tip to contact down there that I'll probably act upon in the next week or so. we're looking at being there the week of 6/10-17. I may be up for more mid-day or early evening rides since my wife and daughter will practically live at the beach most days. I can take it for a few hours then I want to actually 'do' something besides sit around and sift for shells.......

have fun,
aaron


----------



## aaronbarker (Aug 31, 2005)

hi all,

we took our bikes down to myrtle beach and had a great time. i was able to get out nearly every morning either on my own or with the bicycles-n-gear ride. morning and early afternoon rides were a piece of cake - not anywhere near 'suicide' - as the roads didn't really get crowded until late afternoons and evening. i did a few rides on my own up and down ocean blvd ranging from north myrtle beach down to murrell's inlet and surfside. did a few rides with the owner of bicycles-n-gear and his daily ride from his shop at the 'sports corner'. i'd highly recommend those rides especially to familiarize yourself with the area if you're a tourist like me. i never got the chance to ride inland from the beach at all, but driving around it looked like you could cobble up some decent routes if riding past all the hotels and resorts on ocean blvd is not your cup of tea.

have fun,
aaron


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

Cool. That is good news as my sister lives down there! Now visiting won't be so bad


----------

